
Ask HN: What would a “better” LinkedIn look like? - a_d
I am working on a side project - a cleaner, better version of LinkedIn. Curious to know what &quot;features&quot; would you want to see in such an application.
======
dig247
The functionality that linkedin has is sufficient in my opinion. It is the way
in which people use it that has decreased its value for me. It has simply
become a B2B/P2P marketing platform. Ultimately things like FB, Linkedin,
etc... will fade out due to it not being focused enough.They will keep
generating ad revenue, HR, sales/marketing departments but there will be
better solutions for professionals. I think over the next several years there
will be industry specific solutions that prove to be more effective.

------
alttab
Ultimately you just don't like their UI, and want to experiment with making it
better. Just do that.

------
mindhash
Angel.co is on its way to compete with linked in ..check out features its been
adding

